# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Të heshtësh...

## Mina

Te heshtesh! Cfar ndjesie malinje. Pret nje fjale,  jep nje pershendetje dhe si pergjigje merr vetem heshtje. Te heshtesh do te thote... Une nuk e di se c'do te thote. Nuk e kuptoj. Heshtja me ben te ndihem keq, me kaplon, me mbyt. S'kam ditur kurre te hesht. Mesova!

----------


## punetorkrahu

Heshtja thone ne raste te caktuara eshte ar...edhe nese qenka, qenka ar qe vret...qe vret perbrenda...

----------


## macia_blu

une te dua , edhe kur hesht-im.

----------


## Mina

Heshtja e mbyt dashurine. Heshtja eshte zbrazetira deri ne braktisje. Heshtja eshte vdekje.

----------


## Lumbardhi

Jo gjithmone!...

----------


## Mina

> _Postuar më parë nga Lumbardhi_ 
> *Jo gjithmone!...*


Atehere perse heshtim?!

----------


## Lumbardhi

Nuk e di!

Ka çaste, kur fjalet nuk na duan.

Perse nuk e di!

Ndoshta...

Me mire eshte te heshtim, sepse mund te renojme kullen e ngritur neper kohe...

Megjithate pas çdo qetesie ka shtrengate...

----------


## Mina

Heshtja eshte me e keqe se shtrengata sepse te perpin ne vorbull tinez, pa e kuptuar.

----------


## Lumbardhi

Heshtja mund te jete edhe humbja e udhes...ne mes te pyllit...

----------


## Mina

Heshtja flet me gjuhen e djallit. Te perpin ne ferrin e erret ku te tere ngerdheshen dhe heshtin trishtueshem.

----------


## Mina

Ai qe udhen gjeti vete nuk ka pse ta humbase.

----------


## Lumbardhi

Jo gjithmone!...

----------


## Mina

Si nuk kam force te thyej kete heshtje qe bren!

----------


## Lumbardhi

Atehere perse kerkon qe te flasin te tjeret! Heshtja jote te takon vetem ty...

Jo gjithmon heshtja flet me gjuhen e deshiruar

----------


## Mina

Hesht sepse s'mundem te flas. Heshtja nuk me pelqen. Heshtja eshte mbreteri e te vdekurve. Te gjallet flasin, zemerohen, heshtin pak, perseri e kerkojne njeri-tjetrin. Te hesht kur jetoj...absurde.

----------


## Lumbardhi

Heshtja nganjehere eshte virtyt i deshiruar njerezor! Natyrisht atehere kur nuk eshte mbreteri e te vdekurve.

----------


## Lumbardhi

Heshtja eshte edhe armepushim, para sulmit...

----------


## R2T

Heshtja as nuk te lendon dhe as lendon njeri tjeter

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Heshtja nuk lendon. Ajo vret! Vret gjithcka te ndertuar me mundim dhe dashuri. Heshtja mbulon te  verteten, e cila duhet thene kurdohere. Heshtja eshte iluzion torturues, midis te vertetes dhe genjeshtres. Heshtja eshte zgjatje e kote dhe pafund e mundimit. Eshte privligj i atij qe hesht dhe dem deri ne cmenduri i atij qe pret te mesoje. 
Nuk ia uroj askujt qe ta provoje ate!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Perkufizimin per heshtjen,  ( unë) do ta permblidhja ne dy thenie nga njerez te shquar:

" Silence is the true friend that never betrays." - Confucius

" God is the friend of silence. See how nature...trees, flowers, grass grows in silence; see the stars, the moon and the sun, how they move in silence. . . . We need silence to be able to touch souls." -  Mother Teresa

----------

